
Show HN: Universally Unique Animal Formulas - kijowski
https://github.com/kijowski/uuaf
======
LatteLazy
The link is 404'd?

(Chrome, Windows 10, London based, other github links working fine)

~~~
kijowski
Damn, thanks for pointing it out - I forgot to change visibility from private
to public...

~~~
LatteLazy
Loads now :)

